# Mare up for Adoption



## Krickette (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, our family has reached a hard decision. Splash, our beloved mini, has foundered. We are doing what we can, but the way our barn is set up, it's hard to keep her from stealing the other horse's feed, and honestly, we are going through some financial stress right now. We need for Splash to find a loving home, somewhere with experience in handling this sort of situation. This needs to be done ASAP, because her founder is probobly not going to improve with us. Splash is broke to drive, though she hasn't been asked to in a while. She is a great companion horse and quite a sweetheart. She did some halter with me in 4-H years ago, but otherwise she just hangs out with us. She lives with big horses with no problem. We think she is registered, but we have no way of finding the papers. The farm she was from was supposed to send papers, but they dropped off the face of the earth. Splash has gone with me to nursing homes, schools, churches, parades, and more. She's quite the showgirl. She has even been painted purple! She really needs a good home, and I'd be so grateful to anyone who could provide. She is 32 inches tall, about 5 years old, "wild bay"? tobiano. Never been bred. We are located in Shreveport, LA, about 30 mins from the TX line, 45 or so from Arkansas.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 22, 2007)

Sure wish I could help, but I'm all the way in Iowa. She's a doll, that's for sure. Hope things turn out ok for her.

Good luck!


----------

